# Honda Is Moving Up In The ATV World



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

2014 FourTrax Foreman 4x4 Overview - Honda Powersports



> Serious Terrain Demands Serious Traction.
> For 2014 the Honda Foreman features an all-new front differential with two great features. TraxLok lets you switch between two-wheel drive and four-wheel drive with the push of a button. Need even more traction? Now in really tough situations you can lock the front differential solid, driving full power to all wheels—a real benefit in rocky, swampy, or uneven terrain.


Maybe this new locking front diff will work in the 420 ranchers as well, I'm sure someone will figure something out eventually.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Bout time


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Now all they need is IRS and they will be unstoppable.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

an a v twin


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If they could build one that is still as reliable.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone else see a polaris when they look at this


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Poolaris & Grizzly love child. Popo front end/pod, grizzly fenders.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol ya I didn't see that at first


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

man it is about time, sucks I just got one last year. im not really into the new style of it though, kinda looks lke a popo mixed with a Yamaha lol. love to add the diff lock though


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

Woah Ryan where have you been^^^


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I still don't think they'll keep up just sayin don't hate I love an old honda but they just can't cut in today's market


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think anybody is saying they'll keep up, just that they have finally made a step forward that no one thought they ever would. - Seems they finally realized that they are indeed falling behind.


----------

